# NBTY Buys 350 Stores In The U.K.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NBTY Buys 350 Stores In The U.K. Do you shop at Vitamin Shoppe, Vitamin World or GNC? Well the company that owns ???Vitamin World??? is called ???NBTY??? and they are absolutely massive. In fact, back in 2003 they plucked a small piece of GNC when they bought all the GNC stores in the U.K and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

